# Would this 1995 240sx be worth it?



## ASIAN SEN5ATION (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello, I'm pretty new to the 240sx/S14 forums but I've always wanted to mess around with cars and such. Well I stumbled across a 1995 Nissan 240sx and would like input from experts to whether it would be a good project or would it be a waste of time.

Here are the Specs:

1995 Nissan 240sx
201,XXX mi
Manual Trans
Power moon roof, no leaks
Solid aluminum rear sub-frame bushings
New rear tires
Rear strut bar
Drivable

Bad things:
Rocker panel need to be replaced
Driver-side quarter panel is dented
Half of the exhaust fell off
Driver side window switch is shotty
High mileage

Asking $2600 OBO

What do y'all think?

Thanks for all of the input.

http://s6.postimg.org/5hoeo251d/00z0z_OFVEVXgib_O_600x450.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/5vpqnnp4x/01515_g_Edv_PMy8m_Q9_600x450.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/e2hqf8f7l/00l0l_5z6_Bf3_WFUZ5_600x450.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/ww3jc8dfl/00_C0_C_9fx3_Oli_CJdi_600x450.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/47ql90b9d/00_G0_G_l_RYGua_Vhdbe_600x450.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/q61cexnup/IMG_5932.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/ugg0aisxt/IMG_4373.jpg
http://s6.postimg.org/57v6guo01/IMG_9089.jpg


----------

